# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Polish-English translation part 2.

## Culturist

Dear kamka, 
I read an article about the literary figure Faust

----------


## kamka

> Pisma wszystkie: Zebra ł
> , tekst ustali ł
> , wstępem i uwagami opatrzy ł

 He collected all of the documents*
wrote the text
added prologue and some comments 
*pisma has serveral meanings, it's hard to tell which one was it without wider context, but I think it's the most probable option that the author meant "documents" 
[quote]
Mnie Rzym, tobie dusz ę moj ą 
A gdzie anio ł
str

----------


## Culturist

[quote=kamka] 

> Pisma wszystkie: Zebra ł
> , tekst ustali ł
> , wstępem i uwagami opatrzy ł

 He collected all of the documents*
wrote the text
added prologue and some comments 
*pisma has serveral meanings, it's hard to tell which one was it without wider context, but I think it's the most probable option that the author meant "documents" 
[quote]
Mnie Rzym, tobie dusz ę moj ą 
A gdzie anio ł
str

----------


## kamka

[quote]jakieŚ straszydło 
z ognistą twarzą wyszło z sypialnej komnaty. 
Nie słychaĆ kroku jego, choĆ posadzek kraty 
Rozstępują się -- łamią pod nog ą obrzydłą 
Ten młodzieniec wszedł tutaj, bo cesarz osądził, 
Że musi byĆ szalony – lecz cesarz pobłądził. 
Ten młodzieniec ma gorączkę, lecz rozsądek zdrowy, 
Zdrowszy niż tw

----------

